

Websites you read? - honopu

I check techcrunch, gigaom, mashable and here daily.  Are there any I am missing out on?<p>edit: I check out quicksprout every few weeks or so too.  I just need to find some meaningful distractions  to divert me from wasting time on reddit :)<p>Thank you in advance.
======
pg
<http://www.aldaily.com/>

~~~
andrewl
Arts & Letters Daily is excellent. I also like 3 Quarks Daily, at:

<http://www.3quarksdaily.com/>

The mix is sometimes bizarre, but it's always interesting.

------
Concours
<http://www.mcsquare.me>

------
arpitnext
downloadsquad.com readwriteweb.com

